# Russian Dressing Recipes



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi gang,

I'd like to expand my Russian Dressing recipe collection. Anyone got something interesting? Mostly interested in using with Reuben sandwiches if that makes any difference.

Thanks,

Shel


----------



## fortuna (Feb 3, 2007)

Almost all Russian Salads are with Mayonnaise.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shel,
You have me wondering where my box of 35yr old recipes is. As a kid, I worked in Deli's in the Brighten Beach area. One of my jobs was the Russian dressing, I remember the worst part was grating the onions. I will post recipe if I find it. I know there was lemon juice, horseradish,fresh dill, capers,hellmans,paprika,chili sauce. That all I have now. There was some sort of fish sauce that we gathered from slamon,caviar? sorry. I'll look


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

Another New Yawkah, eh <LOL>

Here's what I've got, and for now, the Zingerman's recipe looks most interesting ...

*RUSSIAN DRESSING RECIPES:

#1
*1 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup ketchup 
1 teaspoon Worcestershire 
1 tablespoon parsley 
1 teaspoon grated onion 
1 tablespoon prepared horseradish

*#2 Emeril's Russian Dressing 
*1 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup chili sauce 
1 tablespoon minced yellow onion 
1 tablespoon minced celery 
1 tablespoon minced parsley 
1 tablespoon heavy cream 
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard 
1/2 teaspoon Emeril's Red Pepper Sauce, or other hot sauce 
Pinch sugar 
Salt

*#3
*1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup ketchup 
1/4 cup minced green onions 
2 tablespoons drained and chopped capers 
Dash hot sauce

*#4 Zingerman's Russian Dressing
*3/4 cups mayonnaise 
1/4 cup plus 2 to 3 tablespoons chili sauce 
2 tablespoons sour cream 
2 teaspoons chopped curly parsley leaves 
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon minced Spanish onion 
1 tablespoon plus 1 teaspoon minced dill pickle 
1/2 teaspoon fresh lemon juice 
1/2 teaspoon grated horseradish 
1/4 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

*#5
*1/4 cup mayonnaise 
1 tablespoon chili sauce or ketchup 
Dash hot sauce 
1 tablespoon minced fresh chives and/or fresh dill 
2 teaspoons capers, chopped 
1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice

Shel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Shel,
they all seem good (Zingermans)but there is no fish flavor. I can't remember if we used to save the caviar juice or the lox drippings.
I think if I were to make it now I would throw in some imitation caviar.

Another New Yawkah, eh <LOL>
It took me 4 yrs before they would actually let me prepare anything of value or tradition. I still have nightmares of women yelling at Morty because I wasn't doing something right (especially slicing salmon). But when the little Italian kid ran their order to their appartment or home I would be tipped and treated as if I were family. That is what kept me in food.
pan


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I wouldn't want any fish flavor in my Russian. My only use fpor the dressing is for Reuben sandwiches, maybe on a turkey club, and that's about it. In fact, the desire for a truly great Reuben sandwich is what got me motivated to find an exceptional Russian dressing. The problem is that there's not much, if any, decent corned beef in the San Francisco area, and the closest place for acceptable corned beef is a PITA to get to from mi casa. I'm tempted to do mail order from one of two places in NYC, or perhaps from Zingerman's, although I've not tried their corned beef, so it would be a bit of a crap shoot.

Shel


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh, for me, Roast Beef on marble rye with cole slaw and russian dressing!


----------

